# Norwegian: gå og + verb



## ermannoitaly

sigjak said:


> Jeg ser for meg to betydninger av *å stulle*, som kanskje delvis overlapper hverandre:
> 
> 1) å stulle = å rusle omkring (uten noen spesiell hensikt?) = to potter around/about.
> _Han liker å stulle i hagen om ettermiddagen. Han går og stuller i hagen._
> 
> 2) å stulle med = å ta seg av, å pleie, å stelle = to care for, to look after.
> _Han er i fjøset og stuller med kuene. Han går og stuller i fjøset._


 
Hei Sigjak
takk for kommentaren din om emnet "å stelle og stulle".
Med hensyn til dine uttrykk :
_Han går og stuller i hagen._
_Han går og stuller i fjøset._
Beklager, men her trenger jeg en forklaring.
Bruker du en slags progressiv form (slik på engelsk) på norsk?
Kunne du vennligst oversette begge fra norsk til engelsk og
bedre til spansk/italiensk?
Jeg er interessert i å forbedre min norsk.
Takk for din hjelp på forhånd.
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno

Mod note: Interessant diskusjon, men ikke helt på topic  Har derfor flyttet disse postene til denne tråden.


----------



## sigjak

ermannoitaly said:


> Med hensyn til dine uttrykk :
> _Han går og stuller i hagen._
> _Han går og stuller i fjøset._
> Beklager, men her trenger jeg en forklaring.
> Bruker du en slags progressiv form (slik på engelsk) på norsk?


 
Hallo Ermanno,
dette var en interessant observasjon fra din side. Jeg har faktisk ikke tenkt på det tidligere, men kanskje konstruksjonen "jeg går her og + verb" kan betraktes som en slags "present continuous" eller "present progressive":

Jeg går (her/rundt) og tenker på at...
Han går og ser på at...
Hun går og er bekymret for at...

Jeg håper at noen kan forklare dette bedre enn det jeg kan, men det synes klart at verbet "går" har mistet sin egentlige betydning og er med på å danne en "perífrasis verbal" sammen med verb nr 2.
Konstruksjonen minner på mange måter om hvordan det spanske verbet *andar* (å gå) kan opptre sammen med partisipp-former:
_Ando muy preocupado últimamente._ (=Jeg går rundt og er veldig bekymret)
_Anda diciendo que la culpa de todo la tiene su suegra._ (=Han går og sier at det er svigermora som er skyld i alt sammen)

Håper dette kan være til hjelp, og at andre kan bidra med sine synspunkter.

Hilsen Sigmund


----------



## Zadrien

Hej!

Är det samma uttryck som på svenska?
"Jag går och tränar"
"Jag sitter och läser"
"Jag står och pratar"

I så fall är det ett uttryck som motsvarar det italienska:
"Vado a fare palestra"
"(Sto seduto e) leggo"
"(Sto in piedi e) parlo"

När det gäller den första meningen så antar jag att uttrycket kan motsvara det italienska "proposizione finale implicita": de använder i så fall presens där vi (italienare) använder infinitiv.
De sista två meningarna är däremot ett uttryck som vi kanske inte skulle använda på italienska, utan vi skulle hellre säga bara "leggo/parlo" eller "sto leggendo/parlando" eftersom det inte är så viktigt om vi "sitter" eller "står" medan vi pratar/läser osv (vi har ju inte olika verb för det heller, utan bara ett allmänt "stare"). Jag tror att det är ett ganska vanligt uttryck på svenska. Är det så också på norska?


Rätta mig gärna om det behövs  Ciao!


----------



## sdr083

Norsk har ikkje ei eiga verbform for continuous/progressive, så ein brukar vanlegvis forskjellige perifrasar for å uttrykker dette.  Ein brukar gjerne verb som uttrykker "posisjon", som _gå_, _sitta_, _stå_:
Eg står og snakkar i telefon - I'm talking on the phone (so don't disturb me right now...)
Eg sit og ser på fjernsyn - I'm watching television​At personen sit/står i denne samanhengen er eigentleg heilt irrelevant, det som blir uttrykt ved å putta inn eit ekstra verb er continuous/progressive aspekt. (Reknar med dette er det same på svensk...)

Elles kan ein bruka uttrykket _driva med_:

Eg driv og snakkar i telefon
Eg driv og ser på fjernsyn


----------



## sigjak

Hei Zadrien,
jeg er ikke sikker på om uttrykkene du nevner,
"Jag sitter och läser"
"Jag står och pratar"
helt kan sammenlignes med de norske som jeg har nevnt ovenfor. I dine eksempler gjør du to ting samtidig, du *sitter* mens du leser, du *står* mens du prater, men når noen sier at "jeg går (rundt) og tenker på at det kanskje ville være bedre om vi skilte lag.", "jeg går (her) og ser på at mine økonomiske problemer blir stadig værre", "jeg går (rundt) og er bekymret for hvordan det skal gå", forstår jeg det slik at vedkommende ikke nødvendigvis "går" mens han uttrykker seg slik, men at han kanskje står, ligger, sitter eller sykler; verbet *gå* har mistet sin egentlige betydning, men er sammen med verb nr 2 med på å gi dette verbet en "forlenget" ("progressive" eller "continuous"?) valør.
Jeg håper noen kan hjelpe meg med en bedre forklaring...

Edit: Takk, sdr, for dine nyttige kommentarer, som jeg ikke hadde lest da jeg skrev denne posten.


----------



## ermannoitaly

sdr083 said:


> Norsk har ikkje ei eiga verbform for continuous/progressive, så ein brukar vanlegvis forskjellige perifrasar for å uttrykker dette. Ein brukar gjerne verb som uttrykker "posisjon", som _gå_, _sitta_, _stå_:Eg står og snakkar i telefon - I'm talking on the phone (so don't disturb me right now...)​Eg sit og ser på fjernsyn - I'm watching television​At personen sit/står i denne samanhengen er eigentleg heilt irrelevant, det som blir uttrykt ved å putta inn eit ekstra verb er continuous/progressive aspekt. (Reknar med dette er det same på svensk...)
> 
> Elles kan ein bruka uttrykket _driva med_:
> 
> Eg driv og snakkar i telefon
> Eg driv og ser på fjernsyn


 
Hei,hei sdr083,

takk for din hjelp.
Jeg synes at du bruker nynorsk i din beskjed, ikke sant?
Nynorsk er litt mer vanskelig for meg enn bokmål, likevel var det klart det samme.
Kan jeg stille et spørsmål? 
Kanskje leser du italiensk for tiden?
Takk
Ciao
Mvh.
Ermanno


----------



## ermannoitaly

Zadrien said:


> Hej!
> 
> Är det samma uttryck som på svenska?
> "Jag går och tränar"
> "Jag sitter och läser"
> "Jag står och pratar"
> 
> I så fall är det ett uttryck som motsvarar det italienska:
> "Vado a fare palestra"
> "(Sto seduto e) leggo"
> "(Sto in piedi e) parlo"
> 
> När det gäller den första meningen så antar jag att uttrycket kan motsvara det italienska "proposizione finale implicita": de använder i så fall presens där vi (italienare) använder infinitiv.
> De sista två meningarna är däremot ett uttryck som vi kanske inte skulle använda på italienska, utan vi skulle hellre säga bara "leggo/parlo" eller "sto leggendo/parlando" eftersom det inte är så viktigt om vi "sitter" eller "står" medan vi pratar/läser osv (vi har ju inte olicka verb för det heller, utan bara ett allmänt "stare"). Jag tror att det är ett ganska vanligt uttryck på svenska. Är det så också på norska?
> 
> 
> Rätta mig gärna om det behövs  Ciao!


 
Ciao Hej Zadrien

takk for ditt innlegg.
Jeg beklager om jeg skriver på norsk.
Dessverre kan jeg ikke skrive på svensk, men jeg kan lese og
forstå din svensk.
Siden disse uttrykkene (både på norsk og svensk) "queste espressioni svedesi e norvegesi" 
kan være viktige for de som studerer norsk og/eller svensk mål/språk , håper jeg at flere nordmenn/svensker vil tilføye ytterligere bidrag.
Grazie 
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## Zadrien

sigjak said:


> Hei Zadrien,
> jeg er ikke sikker på om uttrykkene du nevner,
> "Jag sitter och läser"
> "Jag står och pratar"
> helt kan sammenlignes med de norske som jeg har nevnt ovenfor. I dine eksempler gjør du to ting samtidig, du *sitter* mens du leser, du *står* mens du prater, men når noen sier at "jeg går (rundt) og tenker på at det kanskje ville være bedre om vi skilte lag." [...], forstår jeg det slik at vedkommende ikke nødvendigvis "går" mens han uttrykker seg slik, men at han kanskje står, ligger, sitter eller sykler; verbet *gå* har mistet sin egentlige betydning, men er sammen med verb nr 2 med på å gi dette verbet en "forlenget" ("progressive" eller "continuous"?) valør.



Jag tror jag fattar vad du menar. Men nu undrar jag en sak:
"sdr083" sa att det viktiga i meningar som "Eg står og snakkar i telefon" är det andra verbet och att man använder ett sånt uttryck med sitta/stå för att uttrycka ett slags present continuous, fast det också betyder att man egentligen sitter ("Eg sit og ser på fjernsyn") eller står ("Eg står og snakkar i telefon"). Det går väl inte att säga "Eg sit og ser på fjernsyn" om man egentligen står, eller? 
Eftersom du däremot sa att man egentligen kan sitta eller stå, fast man använder "att gå", så undrar jag vilken skilnad som finns mellan meningar med "att sitta/stå/ligga" och meningarna med "att gå" som du nämnat.

Hoppas att jag lyckats att förklara min tvekan eheheh.


----------



## In Search Of

Zadrien said:


> Jag tror jag fattar vad du menar. Men nu undrar jag en sak:
> "sdr083" sa att det viktiga i meningar som "Eg står og snakkar i telefon" är det andra verbet och att man använder ett sånt uttryck med sitta/stå för att uttrycka ett slags present continuous, fast det också betyder att man egentligen sitter ("Eg sit og ser på fjernsyn") eller står ("Eg står og snakkar i telefon"). Det går väl inte att säga "Eg sit og ser på fjernsyn" om man egentligen står, eller?
> Eftersom du däremot sa att man egentligen kan sitta eller stå, fast man använder "att gå", så undrar jag vilken skilnad som finns mellan meningar med "att sitta/stå/ligga" och meningarna med "att gå" som du nämnat.
> 
> Hoppas att jag lyckats att förklara min tvekan eheheh.



Hei,
Jeg er enig med det du har sagt, og ville bare si at det kanskje blir forvirrende fordi "gå og" kan ha to meninger i motsetning til "sitter og.." , "står og". 
Eks.
Jeg går og legger meg, Jeg går og kjøper en kaffe : I'm gonna go... Voy a... (Fremtid)
Jeg går og tenker på... Jeg går og stuller i hagen.. Dette er mer som "andando" som nevnt, "jeg driver og..."  Ando pensando...

Huff, hjalp det, eller


----------



## Vikingo

Hei!

Jeg tror at "périfrasis verbal" er den beste måten å forklare fenomenet på. Her fra Språkrådet sine nettsider: 

*Dra og handle
*Etter forbindelser som *dra og ..., gå og ..., være med og ...* kan *å* pluss infinitiv bare brukes med en preposisjon foran. Ligger det hensikt i ordene *dra ..., gå ...*, får vi det godt fram med *for å*: "De ville *dra for* å handle." Vi kan også skrive: "Vi ville være med *på å* feire deg." Oftest er det likevel best med *og*: "De ville dra *og* handle", "Vi ville være med *og* feire deg".

http://www.sprakradet.no/Raad/Skriveregler_og_grammatikk/Aa_eller_og/#dra


----------



## sigjak

Så vidt jeg kan se, er det ingen som hittil har nevnt de kanskje vanligste konstruksjonene som uttrykker "continuous/progressive"-ideen på norsk: *å holde på (med) å + infinitiv *og *være i ferd med å + infinitiv*: 
_Han holder på (med)/er i ferd med å male huset - Han driver og maler huset._
_Hva er det som driver og skjer? - Hva er det som er i ferd med/holder på å skje?_
_Jeg driver og tester en ny PC - Jeg holder på (med)/er i ferd med å teste en ny PC._

Vær oppmerksom på at *å holde på å + inf* også kan ha en annen betydning: å nesten gjøre noe, "be about to do smth":
Jeg holdt på å falle = Jeg falt ikke, men nesten, det var nære på!


----------



## sdr083

sigjak said:


> Vær oppmerksom på at *å holde på å + inf* også kan ha en annen betydning: å nesten gjøre noe, "be about to do smth":
> Jeg holdt på å falle = Jeg falt ikke, men nesten, det var nære på!



Har ikkje tenkt på dette før, men begynte å lura då eg las den siste posten her: Kan det vera slik at *å holde på å + inf. *kan få tydinga "å nesten gjera noko" når det står saman med eit verb som har inherent punktuelt aspekt (som _falla_) og som difor ikkje kan setjast i "continuous/progressive"?  

Kan det kanskje òg uttrykka iterativt aspekt med slike verb? Ville gjerne høyrt frå nokon som faktisk brukar uttrykket (ikkje at det ikkje er heilt kurant norsk, men personleg brukar eg "holde på" kun i "nesten"-tydinga) om denne setninga kan tolkast iterativt utan *med*:*Han holdt på (med) å slå*
(= *Han slo nesten *eller *Han slo mange gonger/dreiv og slo*)​


----------



## ermannoitaly

sigjak said:


> Så vidt jeg kan se, er det ingen som hittil har nevnt de kanskje vanligste konstruksjonene som uttrykker "continuous/progressive"-ideen på norsk: *å holde på (med) å + infinitiv *og *være i ferd med å + infinitiv*:
> _Han holder på (med)/er i ferd med å male huset - Han driver og maler huset._
> _Hva er det som driver og skjer? - Hva er det som er i ferd med/holder på å skje?_
> _Jeg driver og tester en ny PC - Jeg holder på (med)/er i ferd med å teste en ny PC._
> 
> Vær oppmerksom på at *å holde på å + inf* også kan ha en annen betydning: å nesten gjøre noe, "be about to do smth":
> Jeg holdt på å falle = Jeg falt ikke, men nesten, det var nære på!


***********
Hei Sigmund
Hvordan har du det ?
Hola ¿cómo estás?
 
*AA)å holde på (med) å + infinitiv *og *være i ferd med å + infinitiv*: 
Jeg tolker at jeg kan uttrykke begge to  med denne italienske konstruksjonen  :
"Stare per..." 
for eksempel 
"Sto per partire" dvs."Jeg er i ferd med å reise" 
og 
"jeg holder på (med) å reise".
Tolker jeg det riktig ?

BB) 
Vær oppmerksom på at *å holde på å + inf* også kan ha en annen betydning: å nesten gjøre noe, "be about to do smth":
Jeg holdt på å falle = Jeg falt ikke, men nesten, det var nære på![/

I dette tilfelle BB) er jeg i tvil.
Bortsett fra sammenhengen som kan hjelpe for mye, hvordan kan jeg slippe å gjøre en tabbe ? 
Kanskje bruken av verbet (verbformen) i fortiden ?
("Jeg falt ikke, men nesten, det var nære på" på italiensk "stavo per cadere, ma quasi, ero sul punto di..cadere)
Takk for din hjelp.

Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## sigjak

Hola Ermanno:
Jeg kan dessverre ikke hjelpe deg med den italienske oversettelsen av "Jeg holdt på å falle", men på spansk uttrykkes ofte det som "nesten" skjedde, med *casi* + presensformen av verbet: Había tal cantidad de agua en el suelo, que casi me caigo.
Hilsen Sigmund


----------



## Zadrien

Jag skulle översätta det med: "stare facendo qc." eller "stare per fare qc."

Sen beror det på sammanhanget. Kanske skulle jag använda verbet i presens om jag ville uttrycka att jag precis nu gör nånting (som ett slags present continuous), medan verbet i preteritum om jag ville uttrycka att jag är nära att göra nånting. 
NB: Det är ingen grammatisk regel som jag läst i någon bok, utan bara något som jag antar. Dessutom är svenskan inte mitt modersmål och jag utgår från att det här uttrycket är det samma som på svenska: "att hålla på + inf". Alltså, lita inte på mig! eheheh 

Här kommer min gissning i alla fall:

"Jeg holder på å studere" = "Jag håller på att studera" = "I'm studying" = "Sto studiando"

"Jeg holdt på å falle" = "Jag höll på att falla" = "I was about to fall" = "Stavo per cadere"


Jag undrade dessutom om meningar som "Jag håller på att plugga" och "Jag sitter och pluggar" både på norska och på svenska var utbytbara.


Finns det svenskar (eller norrmän som kan svenska) som läser den här tråden så vore jag jättetacksam om ni kunde rätta det jag skrivit


----------



## In Search Of

Hei ,

Jeg vil bare si at jeg ikke ville sagt "jeg holder på å studere" for "I'm studying." Kanskje nettopp fordi det for meg høres ut som " jeg studerer nesten"! Og det betyr liksom ingenting. Eller "Ser du ikke at jeg er opptatt, jeg holder på med noe."
 Hvis noen spør meg "hva gjør du?" eller "hva driver du med?" sier jeg " jeg studerer." Hvis jeg sier "jeg driver og studerer" får det en annen mening, type: "jeg driver jo og studerer, men det går ikke så bra/jeg er ikke så interessert/egentlig skal jeg bli glamourmodell." (Bare et eksempel!)
"Jag sitter och pluggar", derimot, som Zadrien skriver, er en fin konstruksjon som er et bra svar hvis noen spør hva du gjør akkurat nå.
Presens funker veldig ofte på norsk og svensk der du ville brukt en progressiv form på mange andre språk.

Jag kan inte se nåra fel på din svenska Zadrien


----------

